# iwl3945 und wpa_supplicant - Unsupported Driver

## a.maze

Servus  :Smile: 

ich habe ein Problem beim einbinden meiner Intel 3945abg WLAN Karte. Ich nutze derzeit Kernel 2.6.24RC8 mit integrierten Intel iwl-wireless Treibern. In Kombination dazu nutze ich "wpa_supplicant". Wenn ich nun meine WLAN-Karte aktivieren will, kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "unsupported driver - iwl3945" - jedoch habe ich schon von Nutzern gehört, bei denen diese Geräte-Software-Kombo funktionierte. Habt Ihr eine Idee, wie ich wpa_supplicant dazu bekomme meine Karte zu erkennen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Matthias

----------

## firefly

die netzwerk konfiguration wäre nicht verkehrt zu sehen

----------

## a.maze

Ich habe jetzt in der /etc/conf.d/net den Treiber "iwl3945" gegen "wext" getauscht...nun bekomme ich folgende Ausschrift:

"ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported" error.

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1

hier meine configs:

/etc/conf.de/net

```

config_eth0=( "212.201.51.244 netmask 255.255.255.128" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 212.201.51.129")

ifplugd_eth0=""

ifplugd_wlan1="--api-mode=wlan"

iwconfig_wlan="mode managed"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60

```

wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="ssid"

   scan_ssid=0

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk=895a381d0d8e9ae1f8b15ebe351a1a8365f192b8c5672ccac3c38858f0bba597

   proto=WPA

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP

   priority=2   

}

```

----------

## NightDragon

Hi Mach dir um "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported" error. keine Gedanken. Ich bekomme die Meldung auch.

Scheint nix wichtiges zu sein, da alle Netze laufen.

----------

